# spare Headlamp set?



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Hymer 2012 B544... Any one with information on spare set for continental touring. 
Is there a set? 
Are they the same as Ducato bulb set?

Thanks Wilt


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Should be standard H4 bulbs etc., almost any decent bulb set should cover it, it's the smaller bulbs that tend to vary.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The bulb types are listed in the handbook


----------



## WiltonShagpile (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes I have the handbook.

Runs from WW1 through to present day covering every conceivable variation included in every Hymer van!!!

Hoping someone had found a bulb set on Amazon or EBay.

Will have a look in the manual when I have a spare weekend.

All the best Wilt


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

You have a pm


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As you have not said what chassis you have the answer is a little difficult. But at a guess it will be the H4.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Amazon. Halfords and Ebay all carry sets of lamps. The important one is the headlamp which does differ on various makes and models. The sets otherwise seem to contain a fairly standard collection of brake and sidelight bulbs.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SPARE-BULB-KIT-Motorhome-Hymer/sim/B006GCKTWA/2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SPARE-BULB-KIT-H1-H4-H7-for-Motorhome-Hymer-/250869626870

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Wilt,

We sell the same bulb kit as sold here: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sakura-HG-0...1390425463&sr=8-4&keywords=universal+bulb+kit

This is a very well priced universal kit offering the three major headlight bulbs H1, H4 & H7, festoon bulbs, stop and tail, capless and mixed fuses etc and will cover the majority of vehicles.

You won't fit a kit specific to your motorhome but a good univeral kit such as this will meet your requirements, however I always advise my customers to familiarise themselves with how to change the bulbs, which will ensure you carry the correct tools to do this. This also provides an opportunity to make a note of what bulbs are used and their location. If there are any discrepancies then this would highlight it and provide an opportunity to locate any further bulbs required.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

If I did not already have a set of spares costing much more than those you showed, I would have placed my order minutes ago.

Thank you for the tip about knowing your lights. (I think)

I had a momentary warning on the dash that somewhere a light was defective, then the warning went away but I decided to check the lamps out anyway.
After looking at the headlamp arrangement, I gave up as they were working and I thought I could only make the situation worse.
I tried one of the sets of lights that run along the side.... it did not easily come to pieces so that was put back. With my set of tools I knew I could check out the rear lights.... which for the same reason remained cleaner than they were but checking even the connections without breaking them ..... these were also put back as they were.

I always used to maintain my own vehicles in the past without difficulty and now I find myself reluctant to touch these pesky plastic lamps which have greater resistant to both damp and me than I ever recall in the past.

Alan


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I would like to make one point.
I would advise anybody carrying spare bulbs (front) to have quality as some of these bulbs can be a complete nightmare to remove and refit.
You don't want to have to do it again and again!


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Poundland sell bulb kits. Probably not great quality but you get about 8 different bulbs in one kit. I bought a H4 kit for errm £1.

Ideal for emergency use and travelling abroad.


----------

